# Webalizer



## crisou (21. September 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Webalizer. Er läuft zwar. Zeigt mir aber immer nur die letzte Woche eines Monats an und den Rest nicht.
Hier mal alle nötigen Daten.

Meine webalizer.conf

```
LogFile         /etc/httpd/logs/access_log
```


```
LogType    clf
```


```
OutputDir      /var/www/html/intranet/usage
```


```
HistoryName    /var/www/html/intranet/usage/webalizer.hist
```


```
Incremental     yes
```


```
IncrementalName         /var/www/html/intranet/usage/webalizer.current
```

Meine LogDateien stehen in etc/httpd/logs/
Der Inhalt dieses Verzeichnisses umfasst:
access_log, access_log1, access_log.1, access_log.2, access_log.3, access_log.4


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (21. September 2005)

Webalizer wertet die Log-Datei des Apache-Servers aus. Da Du in dem Verzeichnis mehrere "access.log" hast vermute ich, daß der Apache so eingestellt ist, daß er nicht eine große access.log schreibt, sondern mehrere kleine. 

Such mal in der Apache-Config, ob Du da was findest (hab das jetzt leider auch nicht im Kopf, wo das steht)


Dunsti


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. September 2005)

Andreas Dunstheimer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Webalizer wertet die Log-Datei des Apache-Servers aus. Da Du in dem Verzeichnis mehrere "access.log" hast vermute ich, daß der Apache so eingestellt ist, daß er nicht eine große access.log schreibt, sondern mehrere kleine.


... dafür dürfte nicht der Apache, sondern logrotate zuständig sein.


----------

